# Anxiety Disorders > Generalized Anxiety Disorder (GAD) >  >  Does anyone here feel like they have more anxiety online?

## toaster little

Do you feel like you have much less anxiety online or about the same as IRL?

I feel like I have more anxiety posting online because I don't know what the replies and responses will be.

----------


## nothing

Anxiety online, but a LOT less than in real life. I never know what the responses will be in real life or online, but even if they're negative, they don't have the same effect on me online. No one can see me, if they try to ridicule and humiliate me it doesn't really matter as much.

----------


## cameron

I feel like my anxiety is worse online.

----------

